# Close Enough for Government Work



## otherprof (Nov 10, 2021)

(Actually a new artwork installed on the Grounds of the Los Angeles County Museum of Art.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 10, 2021)

Interesting shot. Do you have a wider view of it or is that the whole piece of art?

On a side note, if any screws used in the making of it cost around $20 a piece then the govt. funded it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 10, 2021)

Interesting have you a wider angle....??


----------



## terri (Nov 10, 2021)

You crack me up, Prof!


----------



## otherprof (Nov 11, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Interesting have you a wider angle....??


Jeff, K9Kirk - Sorry I dont have a shot that shows the entire work.



K9Kirk said:


> Interesting shot. Do you have a wider view of it or is that the whole piece of art?
> 
> On a side note, if any screws used in the making of it cost around $20 a piece then the govt. funded it.


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 13, 2021)

Interesting shot, but it needs some context to give a better idea of what it is.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 24, 2021)

May I ask- what is it- size etc etc ?

Les


----------

